# Super Bundle Deals at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (9/12/14)

We will be loading a few deals in the next couple of days:




First deal is our iStick and Lemo bundle
(Only have two of these bundles available)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials/products/bundle-deal-1

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sir Vape (9/12/14)

Second deal is on our complete lineup of Sir Vape Juice
(5 bundles available)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials/products/special-deal-no2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 17220
> 
> 
> Second deal is on our complete lineup of Sir Vape Juice
> ...



This deal is insane
Well done guys


----------



## BigGuy (9/12/14)

@Marzuq Always aim to please.


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> @Marzuq Always aim to please.



You most certainly achieve that one with ease @BigGuy 
And I just got a package from you guys today lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rotten_Bunny (9/12/14)

Hmpf !

Rotten Bunny.

Vape the Planet !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BigGuy (9/12/14)

@Marzuq Oh yeah and you won the Voucher, lucky man.


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> @Marzuq Oh yeah and you won the Voucher, lucky man.



Was the best ever. I wasn't even paying attention to the draw at the time and then everyone just started yelling my name. Awesome way to end the vape meet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RIEFY (10/12/14)

because you bought the most raffel tickets lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/12/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> because you bought the most raffel tickets lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD



Lol was for a good cause

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (10/12/14)

1 X ZNA 50W
1 X KAYFUN LITE PLUS V2

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials/products/special-deal-3

(Have 2 of these available)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (12/12/14)

The Weekend Special!!!!

We have packed another couple bundle deals.

Free shipping to central locations only on
Super Deals 1,2 and 3.

Starts at 7:30 tonight and ends at 7:30 on Sunday night.

Please select collection as shipping option on checkout. If you are outlying please note that this special does not apply.

Great deals got even better 

Go here: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/specials

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

